# GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series Round 1 Castle Combe March 28th



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries are now open for this, cost is £130. Either a Skyline or GTR eligible but must have an MOT, road tyres and be 105db or under. Entries can be booked through the GTROC shop or by contacting Mechell on 0845 1252623
Originally this was only open to GTROC members but to help this get off the ground non members can book entries.(If you have any friends with a performance car they can also enter by contacting Mechell)

Paid Entries:
1. GTaaaaarrr
2. [email protected]
3. Ja5on
4. GoldGTR35
5. ants101
6. vernonjones
7. CT17
8. MattGTR750
9. purleskyline
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Barry I have no track experience at all and was planning on a few track days this year. Would this be something that a track novice could enter safely?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

borat52 said:


> Barry I have no track experience at all and was planning on a few track days this year. Would this be something that a track novice could enter safely?


Absolutely, there are no other cars on track and you can have an experienced track driver in the car with you.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm sure that most of you know by now but Barry contacted me last night to let me know that the Friday has been indeed cancelled for the GTROC Sprint Series due to numbers and that people who have already paid will be relocated to the Saturday instead.
If anyone can't make the Saturday and requires a refund then please send a PM to IMS on this forum with your GTROC Online Shop Invoice number and a refund will be arranged back to your card or account depending how you paid :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Could you repost the rules please as I'm sure I saw some somewhere......


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

There are about four threads for some reason running on this first event and one of them has them!
Try this thread, they're in the somewhere I'm sure but I don't have minutes to trawl currently 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/217977-exciting-new-development-gtroc-watch-video.html


----------

